# Male or female???



## nickieiscute (Feb 9, 2010)

i heard the only way 2 know if your tiel is male or female is by doing a DNA test but im not really wanting 2 do it-its 24$-is there any other possible way 2 know that information???/
BTW is there any 2 know the right age because the vet said he was about 2 and a half month old when i got him(christmas) but i really have my doubts about that because my uncle has a 3 month old 1 and he is still hand fed...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------- i really apreciate your time 2 read this

please answer as soon as possible THX


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

After a 'tiels first molt (around 6 months of age) you can sometimes tell. Females will keep the barring under their tail feathers and have spots on their flight feathers. If it is a pearl 'tiel then the females will keep their pearls and males will lose them. Males will have more and brighter yellow on their head and neck. Males tend to sing and whistle where females chirp.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

What color is your bird? With the normal grey color and some of the mutations, you can easily tell the sex after the bird has molted its baby feathers and replaced them with adult plumage. After the bird is a few months old, it's frequently easy to tell the sex from the way the bird behaves. 

Most tiel chicks wean at 8 to 10 weeks of age. So your chick could have really been 2 1/2 months old when you got him, and your uncle's bird is slower to wean than average.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, another thing you could try, is holding a mirror up in front of your bird, I did read somewhere, if you do this a male will be amused for ages and perform and display to the mirror, whereas a female will quickly lose interest.

It’s worth a go, and might give you some idea.

Jenny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is a boy and he will do heart wings and beak bang quite alot


----------



## nickieiscute (Feb 9, 2010)

thx ------------ =]


----------

